# frecover on a file



## adripillo (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello, today arrived to my hands a CD that contains a file that's supposed to have a backup file from some old Unix (HP-UX). The person that gave it to me told me that with the command `frecover` I should be allowed to open it. I can not find that command on FreeBSD, I wonder if it has another name or we have another command or software that can do the job.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 9, 2013)

If you intend to restore the file on a non-HP system, then fbackup/frecover is not an option and you should use dump(8)() and restore(8)() in that case.

Clarification: these commands are not compatible with each (do not mix them)


----------



## adripillo (Aug 9, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> If you intend to restore the file on a non-HP system, then fbackup/frecover is not an option and you should use dump(8)() and restore(8)() in that case.



Hello, I tried this


```
# restore -i -f FILE 
Tape is not a dump tape
```


----------



## tingo (Aug 10, 2013)

According to HP's fbackup(1M) man page (PDF), fbackup has its own format. From the man page:



> general structure of an fbackup volume:
> reserved space for ASCII tape label (1024 bytes)
> 
> fbackup volume header (2048 bytes)
> ...


Hope this helps.


----------



## adripillo (Aug 11, 2013)

tingo said:
			
		

> According to HP's fbackup(1M) man page (PDF), fbackup has its own format. From the man page:
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



So you mean that I wont won*'*t be able to open on FreeBSD?


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 11, 2013)

adripillo said:
			
		

> So you mean that I won't be able to open on FreeBSD?



That's right, they are different backup methods. So, it is necessary to redo the backup using another method compatible with FreeBSD. Read more about backing up data on HP-UX systems to clarify your ideas


----------



## adripillo (Aug 11, 2013)

Ok, thanks.


----------

